# pron with igf



## Ruturaj (Jun 13, 2011)

today when I mix igf des with 0.6%aa it didn't mix well as always
is there any problem?
it was at custom for a month
but my ghrp from same batch mixed well


----------



## Thresh (Jun 13, 2011)

Customs? Your cheapest sources are right in the US


----------



## Db52280 (Jun 13, 2011)

hes in india so it would pass so through some sort of customs.


----------



## Ruturaj (Jun 13, 2011)

I ordered from USA
but I from India


----------



## moresize (Jun 14, 2011)

my 2cc...all peptide should mix well..have you considered pre-mixed IGF?


----------



## Ruturaj (Jun 15, 2011)

I have 5 vials of IGF already
i am using it and they are effective


----------

